# Best Dash Cam!



## Lively13 (Nov 13, 2016)

I recently purchased a dash cam/rear view cam for my car and its amazing. Both cameras are wide angle and you get super HD Clear view the captures all your blind spots and records (not inside) both at the same time protecting you in case of an accident. I recommend this product 100% night vision is amazing. Heres the link to it on amazon, im strictly just a happy customer of theirs. So if youre in the market for a dash cam or rear view camera or both! this is one you should definitely consider!!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L5535LD/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'll stick w my new Vantrue N2 UPro...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

So you're highly recommending a dashcam that DOESN'T record in cabin to rideshare drivers? LOL

Also 140° is not really "wide" angle, when there are dash cams out there recording 170°

But thanks for the...


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

You all remember when the Falcon Dashcam was loved by drivers. They wanted to hide their camera from passengers in fear of what the rider would think or say.

Vantrue N2 Pro is my choice for all of my vehicles. Mine have been going strong for 3+ years.


----------



## Luisnn (Apr 16, 2020)

I bought this backup camera with 5" LCD Monitor and 170° wide viewing angle camera. Works great so far.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So you're highly recommending a dashcam that DOESN'T record in cabin to rideshare drivers? LOL
> 
> Also 140° is not really "wide" angle, when there are dash cams out there recording 170°
> 
> ...


Harsh. I would take a hard pass on the OP's recommendation, but I don't see the need to be rude to the guy.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> You all remember when the Falcon Dashcam was loved by drivers. They wanted to hide their camera from passengers in fear of what the rider would think or say.
> 
> Vantrue N2 Pro is my choice for all of my vehicles. Mine have been going strong for 3+ years.


How's the battery in yours holding up? After 3 years I had to replace the one in mine a couple months ago, but I still prefer the N2.


----------



## PinseekerPDX (Mar 22, 2020)

Lively13 said:


> I recently purchased a dash cam/rear view cam for my car and its amazing. Both cameras are wide angle and you get super HD Clear view the captures all your blind spots and records (not inside) both at the same time protecting you in case of an accident. I recommend this product 100% night vision is amazing. Heres the link to it on amazon, im strictly just a happy customer of theirs. So if youre in the market for a dash cam or rear view camera or both! this is one you should definitely consider!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L5535LD/?tag=ubne0c-20


My Vantrue N2 Pro has been working great since Nov2019. Both outside & inside resolution is clear & sharp. It's profile is so small that most riders don't even notice it's there. I recommend it highly to anyone who inquires about it. I love that it can use a 256gb sd card


----------

